# Got Pnoon'd upside da head



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got back from Vegas and fell into a Pnooner trap. I dont know what I did to deserve this punishment but I think it makes me stronger and want to retaliate...:gn 

'06 PLpc
'99 Boli Corona Jr
'06 Party Mille Fleurs
'01 Diplo #4
La Vieja Habana 


Thanks Bro and watch it!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Great work Peter! Nice bomb. 

Enjoy Freddy.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> but I think it makes me stronger and want to retaliate...:gn
> !


:r nice one on Freddie, Peter!!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Poon strikes again! Nice hit!

Enjoy Fred! :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well done Peter! Getting some Pnoon is always good.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Enjoy Fred! Good job Pete!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Great hit there Pete!
PLPC's....yummmm:dr


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Poon !! Nice hit on Fred. Enjoy those sticks, I have had some Boli CJ's from '98 and they were awesome .

CBF:w


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job on the hit pnoon


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Way to go Peter!! Beat on Freddy like a rented drum!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Freddy you got a little POON on your face bro :r Enjoy man.




Peter that is one sweet hit brother.



Shawn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice welcome home bomb Peter ! WTG !!!!

Welcome home from vacation Fred ! BOOM !!!!! Enjoy !


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Those are some nice sticks! Good hit pnoon!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nooner, Nooner, Nooner! Nice hit on the Rock star.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

enjoy Freddie! nice hit on the Star, peter


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice way to be slapped around. Enjoy the punishment, RS.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice job pnoon! enjoy the smokes Freddie.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Freddie can you picture Peter all decked out packing your chit, hmmm ahem I mean package. 




Now doesn't that make it even better Fred. Congrats bro and WTG Peter!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I dont know what I did to deserve this


That's a good one, Freddy. You're pretty funny.
"I dont know what I did to deserve this", he says. :r

Someone needed to smack you around. Just a little "love tap" is all.
Enjoy.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hey Freddie can you picture Peter all decked out packing your chit, hmmm ahem I mean package.


Now cut that out, Frank. Folks are trying to erase that horrible image from their minds. Now why'd ya have to bring it up again, ya bastage.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Now cut that out, Frank. Folks are trying to erase that horrible image from their minds. Now why'd ya have to bring it up again, ya bastage.


What was that Peter?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

floydp said:


> What was that Peter?


I think I just threw up in my mouth u

Shawn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> What was that Peter?


That one, too!
:fu


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great hit Peter! Excellent job. Good to see the "I have to go to bed at 9 o'clock" guy get pushed around. Congrats Freddie!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice Hit Peter!!!!!!! Enjoy them Freddy!!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

This thread is getting gross.u .lol.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Now cut that out, Frank. Folks are trying to erase that horrible image from their minds. Now why'd ya have to bring it up again, ya bastage.


Cause it's damn funny.

Nice hit there cuz.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> This thread is getting gross.u .lol.


I'm an innocent bystander


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

How can you be an innocent bystander when your pic is posted all over this and everyother thread on this board. Laying there sucking on your olive while smoking that really big stogie and showing off those legs and cleavage..................................... I think I'm gonna need lots of thearapy after this post Pete.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> I think I'm gonna need lots of thearapy


You and me both. I think that second picture is even more disturbing than the first.

DAMN YOU, FRANK!!!! :r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> You and me both. I think that second picture is even more disturbing than the first.
> 
> DAMN YOU, FRANK!!!! :r


Yeah, someone owes me a lunch for that one.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> You and me both. I think that second picture is even more disturbing than the first.
> 
> DAMN YOU, FRANK!!!! :r


my ? is why does he have that pic..*ANITAAAAA*!!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:gn PNOON! YOU M'FER YOU BETTER WATCH YOUR BACK ATTACKING THE INNOCENT ISN'T COOL!:gn


----------

